# Best Way to Tell Pax Their Destination is Too Far?



## badAdjective (Jul 25, 2017)

I don't want to be an a-hole with a pax, but sometimes the destination is ridiculously far and in the opposite direction from home. I had to take a pax around midnight from Nassau County all the way to the Hamptons with Lyft, 1.5 hours to get there, 1.5 hours to get back. That's 3 hours for $67 after commission, a 175 mile trip, AND the guy didn't even tip me (I have a 4.93 rating). I've read in several forums here that some drivers will cancel the ride when they pick up the passenger if the destination just doesn't make sense and is a money loser, especially if Uber/Lyft doesn't pay your return tolls.

So my question is, what's the best way to approach this? I'm not completely new to driving but relatively early stages. Unless I'm missing something, there's no way to see destination before you go pick them up (except in Lyft I can see the map line continue after the pickup point sometimes), and sometimes they don't enter one until they're in my car. What's the best way to phrase it without coming off as a complete a-hole? Any other suggestions?

Thanks!


----------



## Uber Crack (Jul 19, 2017)

I would say this...
Look, I'm terribly sorry but I was on my way home, I thought I'd do one more ride. Tbh I was expecting a really short one, or one in the direction I was going, and I'll be quite honest with you I'm really exhausted. For my safety and yours I really can't take a trip that long and stay completely alert. I'm going to have to ask you to get another driver.. I'm so sorry, had I known it was going to be a long ride I'd never have accepted it, but drivers don't know the trip until we hit start. Let's cancel this and order you a more awake driver and get you a safe ride to where you're going, and myself safely home to bed.


----------



## Atom guy (Jul 27, 2016)

I just say that I am really sorry, but I don't have time to take that long of a trip. Then, of course, I have to explain that I don't see their destination until I arrive at the pick up location and hit "start trip." Yes, they are gonna be mad. Nothing you can do about it except be polite.


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

If it's earlier in the day a good one to say is ...
I have to pick up my kids in an hour. I was just trying to stay busy and do short local rides. But I can't go that far.


----------



## Fubernuber (Jan 15, 2017)

Have a kill switch in car that wont let it turn on after shutting it down.

Your opperating expese is what 20 cents a mile? So you made 35$ in 3 hours? You signed up for minimum wage. You got it....
What i dont understand is how you think 10 short fares are any better than 1 long one unless you get subsisized.


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

Fubernuber said:


> What i dont understand is how you think 10 short fares are any better than 1 long one unless you get subsisized.


His first 2 sentences he states his main concern is being so far from home late at night, not so much that he prefers short fares over long ones.


----------



## Yulli Yung (Jul 4, 2017)

What's wrong with the TRUTH?? Tell him that the fare uber pays is one way which means you are not getting paid for return trip. Rider then ask how much you want for return trip. Then negotiate. Works for me


----------



## Fubernuber (Jan 15, 2017)

Yulli Yung said:


> What's wrong with the TRUTH?? Tell him that the fare uber pays is one way which means you are not getting paid for return trip. Rider then ask how much you want for return trip. The negoiate. Works for me


I am curious. Out of the rides where you negotiate, how many rate you low?


----------



## Yulli Yung (Jul 4, 2017)

Fubernuber said:


> I am curious. Out of the rides where you negotiate, how many rate you low?


None, unless they go back and change rating. Rider remains in car while i close out, and then he rates and enters the agreed upon tip while still in car while i watch.


----------



## Fubernuber (Jan 15, 2017)

Yulli Yung said:


> None, unless they go back and change rating. Rider remains in car while i close out, and then he rates and enters the agreed upon tip while still in car while i watch.


So they reimburse with tip? What if they reneg after?


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

Fubernuber said:


> So they reimburse with tip? What if they reneg after?


I suppose they can. They can say they entered wrong amount. Like they meant to enter $5 instead of $50.
We'll see if we hear any reports of that happening.


----------



## Fubernuber (Jan 15, 2017)

Cableguynoe said:


> I suppose they can. They can say they entered wrong amount. Like they meant to enter $5 instead of $50.
> We'll see if we hear any reports of that happening.


Thats not what i meant. I dont think that will happen. I meant what if they decide to **** you in the end?


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

Fubernuber said:


> I meant what if they decide to &%[email protected]!* you in the end?


Then we just Uber on


----------



## Spotscat (May 8, 2017)

badAdjective said:


> I don't want to be an a-hole with a pax, but sometimes the destination is ridiculously far and in the opposite direction from home. I had to take a pax around midnight from Nassau County all the way to the Hamptons with Lyft, 1.5 hours to get there, 1.5 hours to get back. That's 3 hours for $67 after commission, a 175 mile trip, AND the guy didn't even tip me (I have a 4.93 rating). I've read in several forums here that some drivers will cancel the ride when they pick up the passenger if the destination just doesn't make sense and is a money loser, especially if Uber/Lyft doesn't pay your return tolls.
> 
> So my question is, what's the best way to approach this? I'm not completely new to driving but relatively early stages. Unless I'm missing something, there's no way to see destination before you go pick them up (except in Lyft I can see the map line continue after the pickup point sometimes), and sometimes they don't enter one until they're in my car. What's the best way to phrase it without coming off as a complete a-hole? Any other suggestions?
> 
> Thanks!


I can't offer a solution, because I've never encountered this situation and don't know what I would do if I did.

But I do have a question...

Can't you use the "return destination" feature on the app to find you something going from the destination back toward the city?


----------



## Coachman (Sep 22, 2015)

I've never done it. But I don't think there's any easy way to decline a ride once the pax is sitting in your back seat and you've started the trip in the app.


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

Coachman said:


> I've never done it. But I don't think there's any easy way to decline a ride once the pax is sitting in your back seat and you've started the trip in the app.


There isnt an easy way. And every situation is different.
I did one where it was a young girl leaving her friends house at 1am and wanted to go an hour away (I was already an hour away from home)
Rather than send her back into her friends house, I offered to drive her to a gas station near the freeway, free of charge, where she would be able to get another Uber more quickly, and told her she could wait in my car until car arrives. The car she got was actually putting gas at that same station. Worked out.


----------



## Delivery Mr.Guy (Aug 9, 2016)

2 years ago, the Uber server has a problem with Iphone, drivers with android get ride but iphone can not get ride. it took a day for Uber to fix that issue.


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

Delivery Mr.Guy said:


> 2 years ago, the Uber server has a problem with Iphone, drivers with android get ride but iphone can not get ride. it took a day for Uber to fix that issue.


what????

You are reporting this problem from 2 years ago?


----------



## Awesomeness101 (Jul 19, 2017)

Delivery Mr.Guy said:


> 2 years ago, the Uber server has a problem with Iphone, drivers with android get ride but iphone can not get ride. it took a day for Uber to fix that issue.


Lol yeah?


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

Yulli Yung said:


> What's wrong with the TRUTH?? Tell him that the fare uber pays is one way which means you are not getting paid for return trip. Rider then ask how much you want for return trip. The negoiate. Works for me


I do something like that ...
I tell them that there is a 50 cent per mile surcharge for the return trip.
So, I will go on GoogleMaps and get the mileage to the target, then halve that ... and that's the surcharge.
"So, we are going to San Francisco. Looks like about 250 miles ... your surcharge will be $125, up front before we leave. Do you need to stop at a bank or ATM before we get started?"
That's where the negotiation starts. I've done that trip for as little as $100 extra ... no less.

If they want to know more about the "surcharge" I explain dead miles, and the three hour drive home empty, gas, time, wear and tear on my car and my body.



Fubernuber said:


> So they reimburse with tip? What if they reneg after?


NO WAY we start the trip until I'm paid. No Way.
Up front means ... up front.


----------



## Veju (Apr 17, 2017)

This is my longest to date. 5 hour round trip. I negotiated a $50 tip, gas fill up and lunch on the pax. You just have to be up front about your expectations. Uber even says we can negotiate return expenses. https://help.uber.com/h/776390a5-b197-412a-98c4-011c85799dc1


----------



## corniilius (Jan 27, 2017)

"I start my shift in an hour and won't make it back in time."


----------



## Johnydoo (Jul 25, 2017)

corniilius said:


> "I start my shift in an hour and won't make it back in time."


I agree! That way they know you are human too & have obligations...

Telling them the truth will get nowhere, a hussler never tell the truth...Let us keep it that way.


----------



## geauxfish (Jun 10, 2016)

I don't start the trip. I confirm the pax name and ask them to confirm destination. That way if it's a trip I turn down they can't rate me. If I accept to go a long distance the return trip is paid in full before the wheels turn.


----------



## PTUber (Sep 16, 2015)

I read on a different thread that Uber is now adding a Long Trip warning on these type of requests. Anyone seen these yet?


----------



## day tripper yeah... (Dec 21, 2015)

way too many dead miles even for local runs......sorry, keep requesting until you get a newbie......


----------



## rrsan (Apr 18, 2017)

PTUber said:


> I read on a different thread that Uber is now adding a Long Trip warning on these type of requests. Anyone seen these yet?


I had one this morning that had "long trip" indicated on the ping screen. I don't know what the criteria is for long trip but this was 60 miles. It was towards my destination so I gladly accepted.


----------



## GlenGreezy (Sep 21, 2015)

I just say "no"


----------



## NoDay (Jul 25, 2017)

The best prevention would be destination filter. Save this up for your ride home. It was said previously, explaining the safety concerns is a great route to ensure you don't come off as rude.

If you do want to go for the trip, negotiate a return fee. I've heard of other drivers doing this through uber. As I've never done this myself, I don't know how its done or how much you get back.


----------



## Veju (Apr 17, 2017)

Uber will not give you any kind of return fee.


----------



## Trebor (Apr 22, 2015)

Request for a return fee from Uber if you are leaving your market area. Its part of their policy. Yall need to read what yall signed up for.


----------



## badAdjective (Jul 25, 2017)

Fubernuber said:


> Have a kill switch in car that wont let it turn on after shutting it down.
> 
> Your opperating expese is what 20 cents a mile? So you made 35$ in 3 hours? You signed up for minimum wage. You got it....
> What i dont understand is how you think 10 short fares are any better than 1 long one unless you get subsisized.


I didn't sign up for minimum wage. I make a lot more than minimum wage driving. In the 3 hours it took me to make $67 for this one trip, I could easily have made $80-$100 with significantly less gas usage and wear & tear on my car, and even more with tips from multiple rides instead of just one.


----------



## 68350 (May 24, 2017)

You just need to have a rehearsed legit sounding excuse ready to go. I have kids, and a wife that travels for work, so there's a built in excuse source for me. Airport trip at 4:30pm? No can do, it's 30 min there and 45+ back, in rush hour traffic. I have to pick up my kids. I find a lot of pax have no idea we do not know where their destination is when we accept a trip. I've had a couple exclaim "why'd you accept the trip??? I had to explain... 

I also do not turn down a long trip very often. I get 40mpg on the freeway so a partial return trip isn't terribly expensive. During rush hour, it's a different story though.


----------



## badAdjective (Jul 25, 2017)

Spotscat said:


> I can't offer a solution, because I've never encountered this situation and don't know what I would do if I did.
> 
> But I do have a question...
> 
> Can't you use the "return destination" feature on the app to find you something going from the destination back toward the city?


I thought about that and have tried it in the past. Unfortunately Lyft's destination mode does not work, I've been sent an hour off my route to pick up a passenger for a 5 minute ride, and have complained to Lyft several times about this to no avail so I have stopped using that. Uber's destination mode works much better, but still just adds a lot of time to my return trip which is really the issue. If I need to be home by 2am and I get a pax at midnight for a 3+ hour round trip, I just can't do it. If I got this ride at the very beginning of my shift I might be able to do it. I live in Brooklyn, drive in Nassau County, LI (because I don't have the NYC TLC license), so driving out to the Hamptons in middle of the night, zero traffic, would take 1h30m+ and then 2h+ to get home, for $67 no way. If I had to do that ride during the daytime traffic (not even rush hour) it would take 2-3 times longer. Any way you look at it, it doesn't make sense. Destination mode on the way back, even it worked properly, would limit my selection a lot, and would just even more time to an already long and impossible trip.


----------



## wb6vpm (Mar 27, 2016)

Veju said:


> This is my longest to date. 5 hour round trip. I negotiated a $50 tip, gas fill up and lunch on the pax. You just have to be up front about your expectations. Uber even says we can negotiate return expenses. https://help.uber.com/h/776390a5-b197-412a-98c4-011c85799dc1


That interpretation of the T&C's seems pretty thin, being able to negotiate with the pax for return fees. It sounds more like Uber can authorize these, and bill the pax, not the driver.


Trebor said:


> Request for a return fee from Uber if you are leaving your market area. Its part of their policy. Yall need to read what yall signed up for.


This sounds more accurate.


----------



## elelegido (Sep 24, 2014)

Leaving the county would be a violation of my parole.

-or-

The doctors said that after I was released I should not go further than a 20 mile radius of the secure unit, just in case.


----------



## badAdjective (Jul 25, 2017)

Trebor said:


> Request for a return fee from Uber if you are leaving your market area. Its part of their policy. Yall need to read what yall signed up for.


That would be great, can you elaborate or link to the policy? Do you know if Lyft has the same policy? This specific ride was through Lyft. Thanks!



Veju said:


> This is my longest to date. 5 hour round trip. I negotiated a $50 tip, gas fill up and lunch on the pax. You just have to be up front about your expectations. Uber even says we can negotiate return expenses. https://help.uber.com/h/776390a5-b197-412a-98c4-011c85799dc1


Thanks! I can print this out and keep one in my car for passengers. It clearly states "You may also pay an additional charge to your driver for other costs or inconveniences, such as a parking fee to enter a venue or A LONG RETURN TRIP after arrival at your final destination."

Do you know of a similar link to Lyft's policy?


----------



## Nats121 (Jul 19, 2017)

UberBastid said:


> I do something like that ...
> I tell them that there is a 50 cent per mile surcharge for the return trip.
> So, I will go on GoogleMaps and get the mileage to the target, then halve that ... and that's the surcharge.
> "So, we are going to San Francisco. Looks like about 250 miles ... your surcharge will be $125, up front before we leave. Do you need to stop at a bank or ATM before we get started?"
> ...


Up front means ... up front LOL


----------



## SarnXero (Jun 28, 2017)

First, make the decision you are not going to take the ride before anything.

Next, cancel the ride in the app and go offline.

Be polite, but firm, and explain that the destination is too far for you to accommodate them. Give a short courtesy apology and explain they will have to call another Uber.

Do not make excuses or drag out the explanation. At most mention you do not get to see the destination until you start the trip after the passenger is in the car.

Continue to say you are sorry for the inconvenience, the ride is canceled, I am unable to transport you once the ride is canceled.

Keep is short, sweet, and to the point, while maintaining professional yet apologetic. Most importantly, once they are out of the car and the door is closed, pull away safely but immediately. Do not communicate with the passenger once they are out of your car.


----------



## 7Miles (Dec 17, 2014)

One night at 2 am I had a pax going to LA from Mexican border . As soon as we started driving I got pulled over by the Highway Patrol for speeding. I took 5th amendment and refused to cooperate with the cop. Surprisingly he let me go after trying to scare me a little .
As soon as I dropped her off in LA, I went to a secluded gas station where two guys guys with prison accent (talking through their teeth) that you might see in TV asked me for money. When I said no, one of them suddenly went around me and disappeared from my sight. While the second guy made a sound like "ahaaa" like we'll see right now if you have money or not .
I just ran from there within 5 seconds with almost empty gas tank hoping to find another gas station.
So yeah , driving far late at night is fun !


----------



## Nats121 (Jul 19, 2017)

SarnXero said:


> First, make the decision you are not going to take the ride before anything.
> 
> Next, cancel the ride in the app and go offline.
> 
> ...


You need to find out where they're going BEFORE you slide the Start Trip bar on your app. Once you slide that bar, you cannot cancel the ride. You have to end the ride at that point. Once a ride starts, the pax can give the driver a rating even though the car never moved. This is the reason drivers come up with excuses why they can't do the ride, because they're trying to prevent a bad rating.

If the driver is able to find out it's a long trip WITHOUT sliding the bar, they can cancel and no rating can be given by the rider.


----------



## NorthNJLyftacular (Feb 2, 2017)

Fubernuber said:


> Thats not what i meant. I dont think that will happen. I meant what if they decide to &%[email protected]!* you in the end?





Yulli Yung said:


> What's wrong with the TRUTH?? Tell him that the fare uber pays is one way which means you are not getting paid for return trip. Rider then ask how much you want for return trip. Then negotiate. Works for me


I'm surprised this works when pax can just request again and have a good chance of getting a driver who'll give the ride without a surcharge. Maybe you live in an area where it takes longer to get rides? I'll try it for my next trip request to laguardia or JFK from north jersey.


----------



## Andretti (Jan 14, 2017)

Like most thing I don't want to do, I blame to on Uber and the app. In this case, _"I can't leave the service area"._


----------



## negeorgia (Feb 1, 2015)

Spotscat said:


> I can't offer a solution, because I've never encountered this situation and don't know what I would do if I did.
> 
> But I do have a question...
> 
> Can't you use the "return destination" feature on the app to find you something going from the destination back toward the city?


In some situations yes, in some no. For me, I can only receive requests in Georgia cities that have Uber/Lyft. For long trips North of Atlanta, I would deadhead til about 75 miles from Atlanta.


----------



## PeterNorth (Apr 4, 2016)

Being a driver is all about being assertive. It's your business, your car, your time; not the other way around. So be up front, whether its asking for compensation for the time coming back or that it's too far. It's not too tricky.


----------



## Yulli Yung (Jul 4, 2017)

NorthNJLyftacular said:


> I'm surprised this works when pax can just request again and have a good chance of getting a driver who'll give the ride without a surcharge. Maybe you live in an area where it takes longer to get rides? I'll try it for my next trip request to laguardia or JFK from north jersey.


Usually, these riders are at airport and just want to get to their destination. What's another $10 to $20 when they have their ride right there with their luggage in the car. Always works for me


----------



## Veju (Apr 17, 2017)

NorthNJLyftacular said:


> I'm surprised this works when pax can just request again and have a good chance of getting a driver who'll give the ride without a surcharge. Maybe you live in an area where it takes longer to get rides? I'll try it for my next trip request to laguardia or JFK from north jersey.


In my case, it's rolling the dice on getting a scum bag or riding with a clean, safe driver in a newer model vehicle that doesn't smell like take out and late night puke sessions.

Also, the guy saying Uber will give you any kind of compensation. For a long trip is completely wrong. I've tried it, doesn't work, moving on.


----------



## Wardell Curry (Jul 9, 2016)

The one time I started a trip and had to cancel once I saw the destination, I simply told the pax this trip is taking me too far from home and I refunded them the fare by emailing uber afterward. That was it.


----------



## JimS (Aug 18, 2015)

Last week, I had an issue similar. I like to make a couple runs during my lunch hour. Usually, I can get a ride in from the airport then back to work before anyone misses me.

I had one guy who would have cost me nearly two hours to get him to his destination and back. I already started the trip (well, you gotta to know where they are going unless you ask, which is low-rate bait). I simply told him that I was looking for a shorter ride. Being in the airport queue, he would be sure to get another driver very soon. He was upset, but not rude. I couldn't cancel the ride, though. But when I clicked on Dropoff Xxxx, it gave me the standard cancel menu. Cancel - Do not charge Rider. End of issue.


----------



## Michael - Cleveland (Jan 1, 2015)

Fubernuber said:


> What i dont understand is how you think 10 short fares are any better than 1 long one unless you get subsisized.


Each trip includes a single base fare (~$1 here). The mileage and time fares are the same, regardless.
1 long trip of 15 miles will generate UberX earnings of around $12.80 (after 25% Uber fees).
10 short trips of 1.5 miles (15 miles total) will generate earnings of around $30 ($4 min fare x 10, less 25% Uber fee).


----------



## Fubernuber (Jan 15, 2017)

Michael - Cleveland said:


> Each trip includes a single base fare (~$1 here). The mileage and time fares are the same, regardless.
> 1 long trip of 15 miles will generate UberX earnings of around $12.80 (after 25% Uber fees).
> 10 short trips of 1.5 miles (15 miles total) will generate earnings of around $30 ($4 min fare X 10, less 25% Uber fee).


These 10 trips will add atleast 100 minutes to your hours behind the wheel and countless more in potential liability exposure and headaches. The key to this job is making in one fare what others make in 10. Someone brainwashed you to believe otherwise


----------



## popcollar2014 (Nov 15, 2016)

Just apologize and give the real reason you can't accept the trip. I'm pretty sure they know another rideshare driver is a ping away.


----------



## badAdjective (Jul 25, 2017)

Fubernuber said:


> These 10 trips will add atleast 100 minutes to your hours behind the wheel and countless more in potential liability exposure and headaches. The key to this job is making in one fare what others make in 10. Someone brainwashed you to believe otherwise


The key is to make as much money as possible by reducing dead time. 1.5 hours one way in the opposite direction of my primary area and of home means at least 1.5 hours dead time returning to my primary work area and even more time to get home. A long trip is nice when it makes sense geographically for the driver, but on occasion it is in the opposite direction of anything that makes sense and takes you to an area where you will not likely get any passengers heading your way. Great that I got a 75 mile ride, not great that I now have 75-100 miles dead time returning.


----------



## Koffee (Sep 2, 2016)

From the Uber help site for partners:
https://help.uber.com/h/1ef22eda-5402-43ab-966e-c70f35f21a17

*Accepting long trips*
When riders use their app to select a pickup location and destination, they are able to choose any destination. However, you may occasionally receive a ride request with a destination that is farther than you wish to drive. If this happens, please cancel the trip. The rider can then request a pickup from other drivers nearby.

Additionally, please note that trips may automatically end after a few hours. You will be notified. If this happens, your rider can request a new ride if he or she would like to continue. You should receive this trip request with the option to accept. It's good practice to discuss this with your rider.


----------



## Friendly Jack (Nov 17, 2015)

Spotscat said:


> I can't offer a solution, because I've never encountered this situation and don't know what I would do if I did.
> But I do have a question...
> Can't you use the "return destination" feature on the app to find you something going from the destination back toward the city?


After a long trip like that you will usually be outside of your Uber-licensed area and not eligible for pickups. I have had a few trips from Chicago to Milwaukee in the past and after dropping the rider off the app tells me that I am outside of my pickup area and cannot receive requests. That's why I don't take trips like that anymore!


----------



## Trafficat (Dec 19, 2016)

NoDay said:


> The best prevention would be destination filter.


Destination filter is useless for me because long trips usually mean going into California since Reno is right on the border... and you can't pick up in California if you are a NV driver.


----------



## Millio007 (Dec 31, 2014)

New Feature


----------



## AuntyUber (Jul 27, 2017)

Fubernuber said:


> Have a kill switch in car that wont let it turn on after shutting it down.
> 
> Your opperating expese is what 20 cents a mile? So you made 35$ in 3 hours? You signed up for minimum wage. You got it....
> What i dont understand is how you think 10 short fares are any better than 1 long one unless you get subsisized.


I make more in puddle jumps, (short trips). Almost always a 3 or 5 tip for each.


----------



## Nick781 (Dec 7, 2014)

So why didn't you use the filter towards you're house to catch trips


----------



## Fubernuber (Jan 15, 2017)

AuntyUber said:


> I make more in puddle jumps, (short trips). Almost always a 3 or 5 tip for each.


You are sayint uber x pax tip you more often than not? Aha suuure


----------



## Ardery (May 26, 2017)

UberBastid said:


> I do something like that ...
> I tell them that there is a 50 cent per mile surcharge for the return trip.
> So, I will go on GoogleMaps and get the mileage to the target, then halve that ... and that's the surcharge.
> "So, we are going to San Francisco. Looks like about 250 miles ... your surcharge will be $125, up front before we leave. Do you need to stop at a bank or ATM before we get started?"
> ...


Drivers: you REALLY need to be careful. If the pax writes in saying the driver said i had to pay more money in cash or he refused to take me... you're going to get yourselves in hot water.

I hate riding back empty just as much. so *I* understand why you're looking for additional money. But remember... its how the pax presents the story to Uber.



Veju said:


> Uber even says we can negotiate return expenses


WOW, I didn't know this...



Nats121 said:


> You need to find out where they're going BEFORE you slide the Start Trip bar on your app. Once you slide that bar, you cannot cancel the ride. You have to end the ride at that point. Once a ride starts, the pax can give the driver a rating even though the car never moved. This is the reason drivers come up with excuses why they can't do the ride, because they're trying to prevent a bad rating.
> 
> If the driver is able to find out it's a long trip WITHOUT sliding the bar, they can cancel and no rating can be given by the rider.


** actually, you cannot end the ride either. it will show a message, "trip too short" and not give you a chance to end the ride. I think the minimum ride has to be 3/10ths of a mile or something like that.


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

Ardery said:


> Drivers: you REALLY need to be careful. If the pax writes in saying the driver said i had to pay more money in cash or he refused to take me... you're going to get yourselves in hot water.
> 
> I hate riding back empty just as much. so *I* understand why you're looking for additional money. But remember... its how the pax presents the story to Uber.
> .


I have been doing this gig for a year. Part time. 
I am almost at 1000 rides (think I'm at 987 right now). I knew the FIRST day I did it that this is not a career, or even anything I'd normally admit to ... LoL. 
I will do this as long as it is worth it. Uber will 'associate' with me as long as it is worth it. When one of us decides that it is no longer feasible for us to continue to 'associate', then it is over. 
I have had many, many business and personal associations with those rules. 
That day will come. I know that. One of us will decide to pack our bags and slip out. It's ok. 
When I can't negotiate to keep myself profitable, then they'll have to fire me; because I don't need a job that I am going to lose money at. 
I have quit similar financial relationships because their business model didn't allow my business model to make money.


----------



## Ardery (May 26, 2017)

UberBastid said:


> I have been doing this gig for a year. Part time.
> I am almost at 1000 rides (think I'm at 987 right now). I knew the FIRST day I did it that this is not a career, or even anything I'd normally admit to ... LoL.
> I will do this as long as it is worth it. Uber will 'associate' with me as long as it is worth it. When one of us decides that it is no longer feasible for us to continue to 'associate', then it is over.
> I have had many, many business and personal associations with those rules.
> ...


wait a minute... HOLD ON... this gig is supposed to be PROFITABLE? i wasn't told this... 
somebody's going to be getting an email tomorrow!!!


----------



## Steveyoungerthanmontana (Nov 19, 2016)

I did this today. A passenger going from Anaheim to San Diego, 64 miles, and then a total of 100 miles to get back home after. 

Once they got in I immediately calculated everything silently on my phone as I drove. I turned around the block and told them I wasn't going to take them. 

The lady and the daughter were very upset "why did you take the trip?" Customers never seem to understand that we don't see their trips.

I explained to them we don't get paid enough to do trips like this. I make 60 bucks, and then after I get home need to get gas again, which is thirty bucks. I do this with hopes that customers like this might be nice enough to offer more, and in cash. Lately this happens less and less, as they know once I cancel, there will be some newbie who will show up all gleefully and happy to make thirty bucks.


----------



## Nats121 (Jul 19, 2017)

Ardery said:


> Drivers: you REALLY need to be careful. If the pax writes in saying the driver said i had to pay more money in cash or he refused to take me... you're going to get yourselves in hot water.
> 
> I hate riding back empty just as much. so *I* understand why you're looking for additional money. But remember... its how the pax presents the story to Uber.
> 
> ...





Ardery said:


> Drivers: you REALLY need to be careful. If the pax writes in saying the driver said i had to pay more money in cash or he refused to take me... you're going to get yourselves in hot water.
> 
> I hate riding back empty just as much. so *I* understand why you're looking for additional money. But remember... its how the pax presents the story to Uber.
> 
> ...


You can end the ride. What if the car wouldn't start?


Steveyoungerthanmontana said:


> I did this today. A passenger going from Anaheim to San Diego, 64 miles, and then a total of 100 miles to get back home after.
> 
> Once they got in I immediately calculated everything silently on my phone as I drove. I turned around the block and told them I wasn't going to take them.
> 
> ...


The problem with doing that is you're likely to get a bad rating. If you've got hundreds of ratings under your belt, a ding like that will have minimal impact on your rating average, but a driver without a lot of rated rides will suffer a sharp rating drop.


----------



## Ironhawk2 (Feb 24, 2017)

badAdjective said:


> I don't want to be an a-hole with a pax, but sometimes the destination is ridiculously far and in the opposite direction from home. I had to take a pax around midnight from Nassau County all the way to the Hamptons with Lyft, 1.5 hours to get there, 1.5 hours to get back. That's 3 hours for $67 after commission, a 175 mile trip, AND the guy didn't even tip me (I have a 4.93 rating). I've read in several forums here that some drivers will cancel the ride when they pick up the passenger if the destination just doesn't make sense and is a money loser, especially if Uber/Lyft doesn't pay your return tolls.
> 
> So my question is, what's the best way to approach this? I'm not completely new to driving but relatively early stages. Unless I'm missing something, there's no way to see destination before you go pick them up (except in Lyft I can see the map line continue after the pickup point sometimes), and sometimes they don't enter one until they're in my car. What's the best way to phrase it without coming off as a complete a-hole? Any other suggestions?
> 
> Thanks!


Though you don't know the exact drop off. But does uber not tell you whether it's a long ride. In the market i drive in (Detroit) late at night when i get a ping and it is a long ride they let you know. By putting long ride right on top of the the surge of there is one.


----------



## SarnXero (Jun 28, 2017)

Nats121 said:


> You need to find out where they're going BEFORE you slide the Start Trip bar on your app. Once you slide that bar, you cannot cancel the ride. You have to end the ride at that point.


If you end the trip without moving it will say the trip was too short and give you the cancel screen.



> Once a ride starts, the pax can give the driver a rating even though the car never moved. This is the reason drivers come up with excuses why they can't do the ride, because they're trying to prevent a bad rating.


I've done this a few times now and have not received a rating from the passenger.

I think you may be mistaken.


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

Ardery said:


> wait a minute... HOLD ON... this gig is supposed to be PROFITABLE? i wasn't told this...
> somebody's going to be getting an email tomorrow!!!


Dunno if its supposed to be profitable, but it is the way I do it.
And if the boss tells me I can't do it that way, well, it's not profitable any more for me. 
So, I do it anyway till I get caught and fired.
Right?

Then, if I need to, I'll find a different part time minimum wage job.
Can't be THAT hard.


----------



## badAdjective (Jul 25, 2017)

Nick781 said:


> So why didn't you use the filter towards you're house to catch trips


This was already answered.


----------



## DRider85 (Nov 19, 2016)

67 to go 1.5 hours there? Why did I get $134 for the same time?


----------



## badAdjective (Jul 25, 2017)

DRider85 said:


> 67 to go 1.5 hours there? Why did I get $134 for the same time?


Probably different rates, different distance, and maybe prime time factor. I don't know what the rates by you are but they aren't particularly high in Nassau County unless there's prime time, which rarely happens for Lyft out here. I'm driving more for Uber here now, rates are even lower but there's lots of surge and a lot more ride requests.


----------



## Nats121 (Jul 19, 2017)

SarnXero said:


> If you end the trip without moving it will say the trip was too short and give you the cancel screen.
> 
> I've done this a few times now and have not received a rating from the passenger.
> 
> I think you may be mistaken.


If you started the trip, they can rate the ride. However, they're not required to give a rating. You've been lucky they haven't.


----------



## Uberdriver2710 (Jul 15, 2015)

"Freeways put me to sleep. Don't want to crash."


----------



## Michael - Cleveland (Jan 1, 2015)

Fubernuber said:


> These 10 trips will add atleast 100 minutes to your hours behind the wheel and countless more in potential liability exposure and headaches. The key to this job is making in one fare what others make in 10. Someone brainwashed you to believe otherwise


Maybe, maybe not. But I don't deposit minutes in my bank account (and either do you).



Fubernuber said:


> These 10 trips will add atleast 100 minutes to your hours behind the wheel and countless more in potential liability exposure and headaches. The key to this job is making in one fare what others make in 10. Someone brainwashed you to believe otherwise


You drive how you want... and I'll drive how I want.
I see drivers sit all day at the airport hoping for one ride that will earn $40.
I'll work three hours at bar close and make $200.
Congrats to the 'waiting driver' - he drove fewer miles.
Meanwhile, I'll earn three times more because I know I don't have any control whatsoever over the rider's destination - but I do have control over how many requests I accept.


----------



## Ms.Doe (Apr 15, 2016)

badAdjective said:


> 1.5 hours one way in the opposite direction of my primary area and of home means at least 1.5 hours dead time returning to my primary work area and even more


 and 1.5 hours you could be accepting trips and earning.



UberBastid said:


> I have been doing this gig for a year. Part time.
> I am almost at 1000 rides (think I'm at 987 right now). I knew the FIRST day I did it that this is not a career, or even anything I'd normally admit to ... LoL.
> I will do this as long as it is worth it. Uber will 'associate' with me as long as it is worth it. When one of us decides that it is no longer feasible for us to continue to 'associate', then it is over.
> I have had many, many business and personal associations with those rules.
> ...


Exactly!



Nats121 said:


> You can end the ride. What if the car wouldn't start?
> 
> The problem with doing that is you're likely to get a bad rating. If you've got hundreds of ratings under your belt, a ding like that will have minimal impact on your rating average, but a driver without a lot of rated rides will suffer a sharp rating drop.


What does it matter if you have good ratings in are losing money?


----------



## Bpr2 (Feb 21, 2017)

Ironhawk2 said:


> Though you don't know the exact drop off. But does uber not tell you whether it's a long ride. In the market i drive in (Detroit) late at night when i get a ping and it is a long ride they let you know. By putting long ride right on top of the the surge of there is one.


That feature isn't everywhere yet. You're in a testing market.


----------



## UberLaLa (Sep 6, 2015)

Veju said:


> This is my longest to date. 5 hour round trip. I negotiated a $50 tip, gas fill up and lunch on the pax. You just have to be up front about your expectations. Uber even says we can negotiate return expenses. https://help.uber.com/h/776390a5-b197-412a-98c4-011c85799dc1


Good find! _You may also *pay an additional charge to your driver* for other costs or inconveniences, such as a parking fee to enter a venue *or a long return trip after arrival at your final destination. *
_
OP, on Lyft you can see destination after you select Arrived. If you don't like the destination, simply Cancel the Trip before even starting it.


----------



## forqalso (Jun 1, 2015)

Fubernuber said:


> Have a kill switch in car that wont let it turn on after shutting it down.
> 
> Your opperating expese is what 20 cents a mile? So you made 35$ in 3 hours? You signed up for minimum wage. You got it....
> What i dont understand is how you think 10 short fares are any better than 1 long one unless you get subsisized.


In this case, it is assumed that there isn't 90 dead miles and an hour and a half of empty driving between the short rides.


----------



## SarnXero (Jun 28, 2017)

Nats121 said:


> If you started the trip, they can rate the ride. However, they're not required to give a rating. You've been lucky they haven't.


I dont think so. I think I defintely would have gotten a rating. The trip is canceled, it gave me the cancel screen. I do not think the passenger can rate.


----------



## Steveyoungerthanmontana (Nov 19, 2016)

Nats121 said:


> You can end the ride. What if the car wouldn't start?
> 
> The problem with doing that is you're likely to get a bad rating. If you've got hundreds of ratings under your belt, a ding like that will have minimal impact on your rating average, but a driver without a lot of rated rides will suffer a sharp rating drop.


I have about 2000 5 star ratings so I didn't give a crap about this lady. She dinged me for professionalism but I could care less. UBER isn't gonna take care of us with the pay, so we have to take care of ourselves and our cars.


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

"There is a surcharge for long trips. Fifty cents per mile return trip miles. Up front. In ca$h. The ride to the ATM is free."
With a finger poised over the canx button and a friendly smile, "Deal? or no deal?"


----------



## AuntyUber (Jul 27, 2017)

Fubernuber said:


> You are sayint uber x pax tip you more often than not? Aha suuure


I happen to be a SWEETY POT PIE. Loveable and likeable. I will prove it to you as soon as I can figure out how to take picture of trip pay out plus all the lovely tips to prove to you. More than 500 trips, 9.5. I got some major dings for having High Times magazines in the back seat pockets. LOLOl. Hey, Aunty needs something to read during the idle times. I only read the articles, I don't look at the pictures......tee hee

And never forget....Love and Money are just like jelly-----The more you spread it around the more you get on yourself!






And I deserve every penny.


----------



## nomad_driver (May 11, 2016)

I'm not going there. Get out.


----------



## Nats121 (Jul 19, 2017)

Steveyoungerthanmontana said:


> I have about 2000 5 star ratings so I didn't give a crap about this lady. She dinged me for professionalism but I could care less. UBER isn't gonna take care of us with the pay, so we have to take care of ourselves and our cars.


I agree with your point. While you have 2000 + ratings total, Uber counts the last 500 ratings. However, 500 is more than enough to protect you against a 1 star rating. With 500 ratings, a 1 star rating results in a very small decline.

This shows the freedom a driver gets when they have 500 ratings. They don't have to put up BS because even a 1 star isn't going to hurt them.

Drivers with much fewer rides don't have that freedom. A bad rating can drag down their average considerably, and it takes a lot of 5 star rides to overcome a single 1 star ride.


----------



## Alfred DeSilva (Jul 8, 2017)

Can't you call the pax prior to arriving to ask for the destination ?


----------



## Nats121 (Jul 19, 2017)

UberLaLa said:


> Good find! _You may also *pay an additional charge to your driver* for other costs or inconveniences, such as a parking fee to enter a venue *or a long return trip after arrival at your final destination. *
> _
> OP, on Lyft you can see destination after you select Arrived. If you don't like the destination, simply Cancel the Trip before even starting it.


With Uber, once you slide the bar, the trip has started, even if the car doesn't move. At that point a cancellation is treated as an ended ride - and the rider can rate the driver even though the car never moved. I'm assuming Lyft has the same policy. If this is not the case, can you or someone else show proof?



Alfred DeSilva said:


> Can't you call the pax prior to arriving to ask for the destination ?


Yes, some drivers do that, but some riders will report those drivers for doing that, so there's a risk in doing that.


----------



## Jata X (Aug 2, 2017)

badAdjective said:


> I don't want to be an a-hole with a pax, but sometimes the destination is ridiculously far and in the opposite direction from home. I had to take a pax around midnight from Nassau County all the way to the Hamptons with Lyft, 1.5 hours to get there, 1.5 hours to get back. That's 3 hours for $67 after commission, a 175 mile trip, AND the guy didn't even tip me (I have a 4.93 rating). I've read in several forums here that some drivers will cancel the ride when they pick up the passenger if the destination just doesn't make sense and is a money loser, especially if Uber/Lyft doesn't pay your return tolls.
> 
> So my question is, what's the best way to approach this? I'm not completely new to driving but relatively early stages. Unless I'm missing something, there's no way to see destination before you go pick them up (except in Lyft I can see the map line continue after the pickup point sometimes), and sometimes they don't enter one until they're in my car. What's the best way to phrase it without coming off as a complete a-hole? Any other suggestions?
> 
> Thanks!


I always call a head to find out the destination before i go there. If its not worth it i tell the customer to cancel and reauest someone closer


----------



## Alfred DeSilva (Jul 8, 2017)

Nats121 said:


> With Uber, once you slide the bar, the trip has started, even if the car doesn't move. At that point a cancellation is treated as an ended ride - and the rider can rate the driver even though the car never moved. I'm assuming Lyft has the same policy. If this is not the case, can you or someone else show proof?
> 
> Yes, some drivers do that, but some riders will report those drivers for doing that, so there's a risk in doing that.


So what is the safest way of approaching the question without getting screwed ?


----------



## Steveyoungerthanmontana (Nov 19, 2016)

Alfred DeSilva said:


> Can't you call the pax prior to arriving to ask for the destination ?


99% of the time it's a two mile trip, when you do twenty rides a day calling every customer would become very tedious just to cancel early on that one in a million customer who wants to take you into another state.


----------



## Nomad (Jul 30, 2015)

badAdjective said:


> I don't want to be an a-hole with a pax, but sometimes the destination is ridiculously far and in the opposite direction from home.
> So my question is, what's the best way to approach this?


"Oh, I'm sorry. I've got to pick my kids/wife/mother up from wherever in 30 minutes. I'll cancel this so that you're not charged a cancellation fee and if you want, you can chill in my car while you wait for the next driver to show up."

Most of the time they won't stay in your car and while you may lose out on the expense of driving to the pickup location, you can at least feel like you weren't an a-hole about it.


----------



## SarnXero (Jun 28, 2017)

Alfred DeSilva said:


> Can't you call the pax prior to arriving to ask for the destination ?


I dont see how you could expect to call every passenger. Then you have to grill them? That makes a ride you would have had no problems with end up getting you a poor rating.



Nomad said:


> "Oh, I'm sorry. I've got to pick my kids/wife/mother up from wherever in 30 minutes. I'll cancel this so that you're not charged a cancellation fee and if you want, you can chill in my car while you wait for the next driver to show up."
> 
> Most of the time they won't stay in your car and while you may lose out on the expense of driving to the pickup location, you can at least feel like you weren't an a-hole about it.


No, this is a bad idea. Staying allows for escalation and confrontation. Being direct, firm, and respectful is not being an A-hole. In this situation we should always be canceling as "Do not charge the rider" regardless of how long we waited and we should leave as soon as they get out of the car.

Keep is simple, and move on.


----------



## Nomad (Jul 30, 2015)

SarnXero said:


> Staying allows for escalation and confrontation.


So does being "direct and firm." Nowadays, you can't really tell what will set people off.

Edit: I think it ultimately depends on the situation and being able to "read" the pax. Having multiple techniques allows you to adjust in the moment.


----------



## SarnXero (Jun 28, 2017)

Nomad said:


> So does being "direct and firm."


That's on the pax. staying and letting someone stew over how mad their are at the situation allows something to occur that otherwise would not have. The pax that is going to flip no matter what is going to flip no matter what.



> Edit: I think it ultimately depends on the situation and being able to "read" the pax. Having multiple techniques allows you to adjust in the moment.


Dont try to "read" people. Eventually you are going to read someone wrong and end up in a terrible situation. You should have a plan to work the passenger to the outcome you desire and the only adjustments to be made are to ensure that safe and hopefully positive outcome.


----------



## Nomad (Jul 30, 2015)

SarnXero said:


> That's on the pax. staying and letting someone stew over how mad their are at the situation allows something to occur that otherwise would not have.


A pax that would stew over a driver wanting to be on time to pick up a family member instead of tending to their every desire would likely be one that would immediately flip anyway. And once an attitude is shown by a pax, then it's time to be firm and direct.



SarnXero said:


> Dont try to "read" people. Eventually you are going to read someone wrong and end up in a terrible situation. You should have a plan to work the passenger to the outcome you desire and the only adjustments to be made are to ensure that safe and hopefully positive outcome.


There is no "try." There is only "do." 

It seems to me that mechanically manipulating each pax the same way would result in more conflict than reading each pax and responding appropriately. Of course, I guess that would depend greatly on one's ability to read people. Both techniques will eventually result in a bad situation if used improperly, though.

I.E. The drunk guy that slams my door as he enters is getting a different response than the mother/daughter combo going to visit grandma for the day. There's no need for me to firm with pax that are clearly empathetic to our plight to begin with.


----------



## Nats121 (Jul 19, 2017)

Alfred DeSilva said:


> So what is the safest way of approaching the question without getting screwed ?


When they get into your car you could ask them where they would like to go BEFORE you slide the bar. If you don't like the answer they give you can cancel the ride. They can't give you a bad rating because you haven't started the trip, but they could complain to Uber about you refusing their ride.


----------



## WaveRunner1 (Jun 11, 2017)

Remember that Uber sucks and your 4.93 rating earns you nothing. I have a 4.96 after 800 rides and I'm treated like someone with a 4.6. So at the end of day, Uber and customer service don't fit in the same basket. Tell the passenger "Sorry I can't take you there. I will cancel the ride and you may need to request a new one". Be ethical and make sure if there's a charge to get it refunded for the passenger. I'm not sure if they can rate you once you accept or once the ride is near completion. Either way, don't ever feel obligated to do anything you don't want to when it comes to Uber. It is never worth it. They nickle and dime drivers with their upfront fares scam, booking fees, etc.



Nomad said:


> A pax that would stew over a driver wanting to be on time to pick up a family member instead of tending to their every desire would likely be one that would immediately flip anyway. And once an attitude is shown by a pax, then it's time to be firm and direct.
> 
> There is no "try." There is only "do."
> 
> ...


I never start the ride without gauging the passenger's behavior a little at first. If I detect attitude and possible negative rating incoming. I cancel and drive away and pre-emptively message Uber telling them I didn't feel safe when the passenger approached the car.


----------



## NashVegas-J (Jun 2, 2017)

Uber Crack said:


> I would say this...
> Look, I'm terribly sorry but I was on my way home, I thought I'd do one more ride. Tbh I was expecting a really short one, or one in the direction I was going, and I'll be quite honest with you I'm really exhausted. For my safety and yours I really can't take a trip that long and stay completely alert. I'm going to have to ask you to get another driver.. I'm so sorry, had I known it was going to be a long ride I'd never have accepted it, but drivers don't know the trip until we hit start. Let's cancel this and order you a more awake driver and get you a safe ride to where you're going, and myself safely home to bed.


Awesome response... Very tactful!!


----------



## Veju (Apr 17, 2017)

I have a theory on how Uber sends long rides to certain drivers. Had another one yesterday and immediately caught one coming back home.


----------



## badAdjective (Jul 25, 2017)

Veju said:


> I have a theory on how Uber sends long rides to certain drivers. Had another one yesterday and immediately caught one coming back home.


And?


----------



## Veju (Apr 17, 2017)

Uber's largest expense has to be insurance when it comes to drivers. Since highway accidents are likely to be higher risk driving, I think Uber sends long highway trips to drivers with safe driving records(driving reports) and don't break speed limits (they can track this as well). By sending the higher risk jobs to low risk drivers, they may be saving $ and making big $ on these trips. I could be completely wrong though.


----------



## badAdjective (Jul 25, 2017)

Veju said:


> Uber's largest expense has to be insurance when it comes to drivers. Since highway accidents are likely to be higher risk driving, I think Uber sends long highway trips to drivers with safe driving records(driving reports) and don't break speed limits (they can track this as well). By sending the higher risk jobs to low risk drivers, they may be saving $ and making big $ on these trips. I could be completely wrong though.


Interesting. It could certainly be a factor in their algorithm. I don't mind long trips I just want to be compensated for them.


----------



## canyon (Dec 22, 2015)

badAdjective said:


> I don't want to be an a-hole with a pax, but sometimes the destination is ridiculously far and in the opposite direction from home. I had to take a pax around midnight from Nassau County all the way to the Hamptons with Lyft, 1.5 hours to get there, 1.5 hours to get back. That's 3 hours for $67 after commission, a 175 mile trip, AND the guy didn't even tip me (I have a 4.93 rating). I've read in several forums here that some drivers will cancel the ride when they pick up the passenger if the destination just doesn't make sense and is a money loser, especially if Uber/Lyft doesn't pay your return tolls.
> 
> So my question is, what's the best way to approach this? I'm not completely new to driving but relatively early stages. Unless I'm missing something, there's no way to see destination before you go pick them up (except in Lyft I can see the map line continue after the pickup point sometimes), and sometimes they don't enter one until they're in my car. What's the best way to phrase it without coming off as a complete a-hole? Any other suggestions?
> 
> Thanks!


Just be honest with them. Tell them the dead miles on the way back eats up all your profit. Two things will happen, one they will say they'll tip you to make up the difference. 2 They'll tell you your supposed to do this its your job, at this point cancel the trip and wish them a good night now get out please.


----------



## Techman (Jul 28, 2017)

Good ideas!


----------



## SRGuy (May 17, 2016)

Get a bluetooth headset and call every pax. If they don't answer, don't tell you their destination or you don't like the destination, thank them. And then can cancel and move on. Acceptance rate and cancellation rate aren't currently being used for Quest so make the best decision for your business.


----------



## NCRBILL (Feb 13, 2016)

7Miles said:


> One night at 2 am I had a pax going to LA from Mexican border . As soon as we started driving I got pulled over by the Highway Patrol for speeding. I took 5th amendment and refused to cooperate with the cop. Surprisingly he let me go after trying to scare me a little .
> As soon as I dropped her off in LA, I went to a secluded gas station where two guys guys with prison accent (talking through their teeth) that you might see in TV asked me for money. When I said no, one of them suddenly went around me and disappeared from my sight. While the second guy made a sound like "ahaaa" like we'll see right now if you have money or not .
> I just ran from there within 5 seconds with almost empty gas tank hoping to find another gas station.
> So yeah , driving far late at night is fun !


I picked up a ride from the sports arena to downtown LA on a Sunday night around 11:00. I was driving under XL and the surge was at 2.4. I did a very fast calculation and said, "Let's go". I was able to get up and back in 4.5 hours since there was no traffic at all. All told I made close to $350 for the ride.

The only way I take long trips, like from San Diego to LA is under a surge only and it must be XL.



Yulli Yung said:


> Usually, these riders are at airport and just want to get to their destination. What's another $10 to $20 when they have their ride right there with their luggage in the car. Always works for me


I also had a trip from SAN to LA. It was raining out and the flights were being diverted for some reason unknown. I pulled up, helped with luggage and found out they were going to LA. I was not going to drive in the rain all the way to LAX under X. Said sorry and I could not drive that far and they said ok. Pull out the bags and I got out of there. Didn't want to have another issue like that.


----------



## RaleighNick (Feb 18, 2017)

I like all the ideas here. I noticed on Ubers recent email they included a reminder that you cant discriminate based on destination. Can someone get deactivated for cancelling a long trip?


----------



## SarnXero (Jun 28, 2017)

RaleighNick said:


> I like all the ideas here. I noticed on Ubers recent email they included a reminder that you cant discriminate based on destination. Can someone get deactivated for cancelling a long trip?


My interpretation of that is you can't discriminate, as in make an unjust or prejudicial distinction. They don't want drivers saying no to dropping off in minority communities.

Declining a destination due to distance would not fall within this criteria.


----------



## RaleighNick (Feb 18, 2017)

SarnXero said:


> My interpretation of that is you can't discriminate, as in make an unjust or prejudicial distinction. They don't want drivers saying no to dropping off in minority communities.
> 
> Declining a destination due to distance would not fall within this criteria.


I understand that interpretation, but in a legal sense, discriminate can mean anything. I suppose they would at least be understanding of that and take it into account if they're looking at cancellations or whatever.
Good to know. Ive heard of drivers in my market getting rides to destinations over 2 hours away, there's no time when I work when I would be able to do that. I assume most pax would understand and not complain based on that far of a ride. Then again, I've not been doing this long and am already surprised at what pax will get upset about.


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

RaleighNick said:


> I understand that interpretation, but in a legal sense, discriminate can mean anything. I suppose they would at least be understanding of that and take it into account if they're looking at cancellations or whatever.
> Good to know. Ive heard of drivers in my market getting rides to destinations over 2 hours away, there's no time when I work when I would be able to do that. I assume most pax would understand and not complain based on that far of a ride. Then again, I've not been doing this long and am already surprised at what pax will get upset about.


Discrimination, in and of itself, is neither illegal or immoral. Uber discriminates against pax's that can't pay them. Uber discriminates against drivers that can't get a drivers license. 
We can't discriminate because the destination is to a very dangerous part of town IF that part of town is occupied by a minority. But, if it is major infected by white people -- then it's ok, you can discriminate away.


----------



## Adieu (Feb 21, 2016)

badAdjective said:


> I don't want to be an a-hole with a pax, but sometimes the destination is ridiculously far and in the opposite direction from home. I had to take a pax around midnight from Nassau County all the way to the Hamptons with Lyft, 1.5 hours to get there, 1.5 hours to get back. That's 3 hours for $67 after commission, a 175 mile trip, AND the guy didn't even tip me (I have a 4.93 rating). I've read in several forums here that some drivers will cancel the ride when they pick up the passenger if the destination just doesn't make sense and is a money loser, especially if Uber/Lyft doesn't pay your return tolls.
> 
> So my question is, what's the best way to approach this? I'm not completely new to driving but relatively early stages. Unless I'm missing something, there's no way to see destination before you go pick them up (except in Lyft I can see the map line continue after the pickup point sometimes), and sometimes they don't enter one until they're in my car. What's the best way to phrase it without coming off as a complete a-hole? Any other suggestions?
> 
> Thanks!


No surge, no off-DF ride



RaleighNick said:


> I understand that interpretation, but in a legal sense, discriminate can mean anything. I suppose they would at least be understanding of that and take it into account if they're looking at cancellations or whatever.
> Good to know. Ive heard of drivers in my market getting rides to destinations over 2 hours away, there's no time when I work when I would be able to do that. I assume most pax would understand and not complain based on that far of a ride. Then again, I've not been doing this long and am already surprised at what pax will get upset about.


Nobody cares what pax think. Not in the slightest.

Your car your schedule your health your safety.... if youre timid tell em you gotta go #2 sooo~ sorry~ kthxbai when you dont feel like it or cant


----------



## Woohaa (Jan 15, 2017)

Only had that happen once. The passengers got in and when I saw that the trip would take over an hour in rush hour traffic I asked them to confirm the address. They did & I said I wasn't driving that far. Then I explained that they wouldn't be charged if they cancelled immediately. They quickly exited and cancelled. I drove off. No problems.


----------



## Bpr2 (Feb 21, 2017)

SRGuy said:


> Get a bluetooth headset and call every pax. If they don't answer, don't tell you their destination or you don't like the destination, thank them. And then can cancel and move on. Acceptance rate and cancellation rate aren't currently being used for Quest so make the best decision for your business.


I've heard of drivers being deactivated when pax complain about being told no due to destination.


----------



## wb6vpm (Mar 27, 2016)

Bpr2 said:


> I've heard of drivers being deactivated when pax complain about being told no due to destination.


That would be basically an instantly losing lawsuit for Uber, since we are an IC, and not to mention, they specifically say in their help area that you can cancel for a ride being too far for you to go.


----------



## Bpr2 (Feb 21, 2017)

wb6vpm said:


> That would be basically an instantly losing lawsuit for Uber, since we are an IC, and not to mention, they specifically say in their help area that you can cancel for a ride being too far for you to go.


Correct you can decline for distance, but if you say it was due to destination, then that's when shit hits the fan.


----------



## hmelps (Jun 24, 2017)

Picked up a pax who wanted to travel a long way away. He told me the previous Uber rolled up and once he knew the destination said he couldn't take the PAX there because he had a prayer meeting in one hour.


----------



## Jesusdrivesuber (Jan 5, 2017)

badAdjective said:


> I don't want to be an a-hole with a pax, but sometimes the destination is ridiculously far and in the opposite direction from home. I had to take a pax around midnight from Nassau County all the way to the Hamptons with Lyft, 1.5 hours to get there, 1.5 hours to get back. That's 3 hours for $67 after commission, a 175 mile trip, AND the guy didn't even tip me (I have a 4.93 rating). I've read in several forums here that some drivers will cancel the ride when they pick up the passenger if the destination just doesn't make sense and is a money loser, especially if Uber/Lyft doesn't pay your return tolls.
> 
> So my question is, what's the best way to approach this? I'm not completely new to driving but relatively early stages. Unless I'm missing something, there's no way to see destination before you go pick them up (except in Lyft I can see the map line continue after the pickup point sometimes), and sometimes they don't enter one until they're in my car. What's the best way to phrase it without coming off as a complete a-hole? Any other suggestions?
> 
> Thanks!







This is how you do it, you are welcome.


----------



## geauxfish (Jun 10, 2016)

Jesusdrivesuber said:


> This is how you do it, you are welcome.


getoutofmycar i figure you would like being the star of this show! Give the man some credit.


----------



## Terysmit (Jun 17, 2017)

Tried the long trip isn't worth it. When I got there couldn't even catch a few rides because I wasn't authorized to operate there. Plus the app settled the trip too early.


----------



## surlywynch (Jun 22, 2017)

So, if I do my math right, that's about $22/hr including deadheading back empty?


----------



## Terysmit (Jun 17, 2017)

SarnXero said:


> My interpretation of that is you can't discriminate, as in make an unjust or prejudicial distinction. They don't want drivers saying no to dropping off in minority communities.
> 
> Declining a destination due to distance would not fall within this criteria.


I interpret this as a ok to cancel a long trip from Uber


----------



## DexNex (Apr 18, 2015)

No complaints here...


----------



## TedInTampa (Apr 5, 2017)

Wasn't planning on sharing this story, but it answers 2 questions.


Ardery said:


> I think the minimum ride has to be 3/10ths of a mile or something like that





Nats121 said:


> You can end the ride. What if the car wouldn't start?


2nd trip of the day Thursday, I moved the shifter from R to D, and it stopped in N. Would not move. It was the cable that connects shifter to transmission broke (a $474 fix). The van did move some. I had to end, and then had to order a refund for him.


----------



## RobRoanoke (Oct 12, 2014)

I really think Uber could help both drivers AND customers with a filter for accepting long trips - like over 45-60 minutes. It is annoying for a driver to go pick up a customer only to find that we do not have time to make the long trip they are requesting. Likewise, it is annoying for a customer to order a driver only to find out (after a wait time) that the driver does not have time for the trip.

It would be a helpful fix to filter out the long trips so maybe we had to hit ACCEPT a second time after being warned of the trip length. And truthfully there will be times that a long trip will be very acceptable to another driver while it might be not workable for me.

The feature to accept trips only in direction of destination does help a bunch and I will use it when I am time bound. After 3000+ trips I actually only had one that I turned down because of length - a customer at Roanoke airport whose flight was cancelled - she needed to fly from Washington Dulles to China - and the Roanoke to Dulles segment was cancelled. So she called for an UBER from Roanoke airport to Dulles (224 miles one way). 

I did not really have the time, and to top it off, there was a winter storm warning coming, and I really did not want to get stranded on I-81 with or without my customer. Would have been good money though, and if I would have had the time, I would have jumped on it. I always have a few errands I can run in DC that would make a long trip desirable.


----------



## WellX (Apr 5, 2016)

Uber Crack said:


> I would say this...
> Look, I'm terribly sorry but I was on my way home, I thought I'd do one more ride. Tbh I was expecting a really short one, or one in the direction I was going, and I'll be quite honest with you I'm really exhausted. For my safety and yours I really can't take a trip that long and stay completely alert. I'm going to have to ask you to get another driver.. I'm so sorry, had I known it was going to be a long ride I'd never have accepted it, but drivers don't know the trip until we hit start. Let's cancel this and order you a more awake driver and get you a safe ride to where you're going, and myself safely home to bed.


What? this is a book prob the rider will cancel before get the second line, Im used to ask where are they are going, if is convenient good otherwise cancel! that's it. simple and short


----------



## Yulli Yung (Jul 4, 2017)

Spotscat said:


> I can't offer a solution, because I've never encountered this situation and don't know what I would do if I did.
> 
> But I do have a question...
> 
> Can't you use the "return destination" feature on the app to find you something going from the destination back toward the city?


Obviously, you have never tried using it. Besides, the areas i travel offers no uber or lyft services


----------



## Spotscat (May 8, 2017)

Yulli Yung said:


> Obviously, you have never tried using it. Besides, the areas i travel offers no uber or lyft services


Obviously you are mistaken - I have tried using it on several occasions, those being times I've done the side gig for TTA and wanted to see if it would get me a rider back home.

It didn't, so I quit using it.


----------



## El Janitor (Feb 22, 2016)

I'm not sure that there is any good way to tell someone that you can't or don't want to take them to their destination. However you could try something like," I'm sorry but I have to get the dead hooker out of my trunk and in the ground before they start to smell up my car. So you see that means I don't have time to take you halfway across the world, unless of course you'd like to help dig, because honestly the digging is really the hard part and boy do I hate digging. Especially two holes you know what I mean?" That's my best advice.


----------



## DirkDeadeye (Jul 28, 2017)

badAdjective said:


> That would be great, can you elaborate or link to the policy? Do you know if Lyft has the same policy? This specific ride was through Lyft. Thanks!
> 
> Thanks! I can print this out and keep one in my car for passengers. It clearly states "You may also pay an additional charge to your driver for other costs or inconveniences, such as a parking fee to enter a venue or A LONG RETURN TRIP after arrival at your final destination."
> 
> Do you know of a similar link to Lyft's policy?


Heh, about that. I tried pressing uber to repay me for parking fee. They claim that in my area they aren't authorized to reimburse me for the parking fee. I need to make a thread about it, but just beware.


----------



## DirkDeadeye (Jul 28, 2017)

I think any long ride should be mandatorily scheduled, and all drivers in the area should have access to it, first come first serve. And we should also be able to see them. As well as find any return trips in the area that are also scheduled. 

But I'm guessing that would be too hard and male too much sense eh? I think before we did this..we took a greyhound, or short flight?


----------



## elronaldo (Apr 9, 2017)

Coachman said:


> I've never done it. But I don't think there's any easy way to decline a ride once the pax is sitting in your back seat and you've started the trip in the app.


I beg to differ... you can easily get THEM to cancel once you've explained by saying you're going now to get a taco and they can click cancel. They do not get to rate you when they cancel. If I take a trip like this, I make sure that the CASH TIP is big enough to cover the trip and a possible down rating. Never allow then to tip thru the app for a trip like this.


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

elronaldo said:


> I beg to differ... you can easily get THEM to cancel once you've explained by saying you're going now to get a taco and they can click cancel. They do not get to rate you when they cancel. If I take a trip like this, I make sure that the CASH TIP is big enough to cover the trip and a possible down rating. Never allow then to tip thru the app for a trip like this.


No. Because it is not a "tip". It's a 'surcharge'. And it is fifty cents per mile return trip. Up front. In cash.
"Do we need to stop at an ATM so the fee can be paid now?"

Period.


----------



## 221CNY_UBERdrvr (Aug 5, 2017)

After considering what I've seen here, I came up with a slightly different way of dealing with this. I have yet to test it out. My local market is non-existent right now. I've had ONE ride hail and they canceled it immediately after I accepted.

Most everyone talks about distance when dealing with destinations "too far". I am going to go with time based on what Waze, Google Drive, Magellan indicate is the expected time for the drive. A couple things that have to be kept in mind to understand my thinking...
* I enjoy driving for the pure pleasure of it
* I drive a Prius Hybrid and so far the most any drive I've taken has cost me less than 7 cents per mile (gotta love the travel information Prius provides)
* I consider time much more important than distance.

I can deal with a trip lasting up to 45 minutes one way without a problem. After 45 minutes, I want to be reimbursed for my travel time, which will most likely be deadheading back to "local". With that in mind, I've created a set of Deadheading Surcharge Schedules. It also helps that I own a small business that is slow to take off, but works well with Uber for being flexible. For that business I have Intuit's GoPayment on my phone along with a card reader (both swipe and chip). I've programmed my five DSSes into it. On top of that, I've printed out and laminated a sheet that does a few different things.
1) It thanks the rider for choosing Uber
2) It introduces me by my first name
3) It indicates clearly that I do not discuss politics, religion, or other such volatile subjects with my riders
4) It clearly states that there is a Deadheading Surcharge for rides that are expected to take over 44 minutes (I'm thinking about dropping that down to 30, but will see) and it outlines that DSS they will have to pay before I accept the ride based on destination and expected travel time.
5) Because of the insurance requirements for driving for Uber in NYC (whether dropping off or picking up - you must have commercial insurance to do either in NYC) it states that I will not drive anyone into NYC, but will take them to an area outside of the NYC zone where they should be able to get a "legitimate" ride the rest of the way. I'm not about to get in trouble for violating any laws, if I can help it.

Now, as to my DSS pricing, what I have right now is as follows and I will probably change it based on how things turn out...

DSS A - 45 to 60 minute ride - one way: $25
DSS B - > 60 to 90 minute ride - one way: $50
DSS C - > 90 to 120 minute ride - one way: $100
DSS D - > 120 to 200 minute ride - one way: $200
DSS E - >200 minute ride =< 300 minutes - one way: $300

Some may think those are crazy. Perhaps they are and that's why I'm willing to modify them as I go along. My thinking though, on those charges is that I will be out of any other fares in the meantime, will not be paid for the deadhead trip back, and if the ride is long enough I may need to get a room for the night before driving back. Also, I'm considering not just fuel, but wear and tear on my vehicle/tires; my ability to drive after a long drive (disabled vet with back and neck injuries that negatively impact me in various ways), and the need to eat as well. Of course, I could just double their cost as projected by Uber, and I'll consider that as well.

I'd like the thoughts of others on this; and, please keep it civil.


----------



## Yulli Yung (Jul 4, 2017)

221CNY_UBERdrvr said:


> After considering what I've seen here, I came up with a slightly different way of dealing with this. I have yet to test it out. My local market is non-existent right now. I've had ONE ride hail and they canceled it immediately after I accepted.
> 
> Most everyone talks about distance when dealing with destinations "too far". I am going to go with time based on what Waze, Google Drive, Magellan indicate is the expected time for the drive. A couple things that have to be kept in mind to understand my thinking...
> * I enjoy driving for the pure pleasure of it
> ...


Good luck with all that!

P. S. How do you remember all of your policies?


----------



## zigo230 (Aug 7, 2017)

Yesterday after an hour drive Northbound towards home (in which i made a dropoff).,,i got another ping. I accepted but it was for a pickup another 7 miles further north. I knew I had to get one of my kids in about 40 mins. So about 10 seconds after i accepted the drive, I called the person and asked him where he was heading. He said downtown D.C. I was like sorry buddy, I can't make that drive now and to please re-order the ride. I assured him that i would hit "cancel, no rider fee" since he was concerned that he would still be charged on a cancellation. I missed out on some good pay but oh well, sometimes you just don't have time for that long drive.


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

Yulli Yung said:


> Good luck with all that!
> 
> P. S. How do you remember all of your policies?


Yea, that would be my problem.
I'm old and remembering all that would be tough. Though he did say he has it laminated on a piece of paper.

I just use a per mile 'surcharge'. Anything out of the county is fifty-cents per mile surcharge. "We're going to San Francisco today? Great. There IS a surcharge for long runs of fifty cents per mile. Checking google maps it says that is 220 miles, so that would be an up front, cash charge of $110. Do we need to go to an ATM on the way out of town?"
From there we negotiate, and I'll go as low as $75. But, that's it for me. 
If they don't want to do that, I'll cancel with no charge to rider.


----------



## 221CNY_UBERdrvr (Aug 5, 2017)

UberBastid said:


> Yea, that would be my problem.
> I'm old and remembering all that would be tough. Though he did say he has it laminated on a piece of paper.
> 
> I just use a per mile 'surcharge'. Anything out of the county is fifty-cents per mile surcharge. "We're going to San Francisco today? Great. There IS a surcharge for long runs of fifty cents per mile. Checking google maps it says that is 220 miles, so that would be an up front, cash charge of $110. Do we need to go to an ATM on the way out of town?"
> ...


You wouldn't do well with that county idea where I live. My county is LONG north and south. As in you can drive over two hours and still be in county. East and West it's fairly short, as in less than an hour from one side to the other. That's why I'm going with time ranges. Also, as stated, those are initial figures I've picked. I may knock them down significantly on the upper end. 25 to 35, to 50, to 75, to 150.



Yulli Yung said:


> Good luck with all that!
> 
> P. S. How do you remember all of your policies?


As stated, I have the numbers for the different schedules entered into my phone for my Intuit GoPayment app. I don't have to remember, it's all there, including notes describing reason, time ranges, etc. I already use it for my small business, so may as well use it for Uber Surcharges, too.


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

221CNY_UBERdrvr said:


> You wouldn't do well with that county idea where I live. My county is LONG north and south. As in you can drive over two hours and still be in county. East and West it's fairly short, as in less than an hour from one side to the other. That's why I'm going with time ranges. Also, as stated, those are initial figures I've picked. I may knock them down significantly on the upper end. 25 to 35, to 50, to 75, to 150.
> .


Oh, I think I'd do ok. Shasta County in Northern California is (I believe) the second largest (geographically) in the state, but it is basically square. I'd just come up with a different parameters (which is what you've done, but I'd make it simpler), maybe like "the first 25 miles are free, and $0.50 per mile after that" or something. 
But, hey, if it works for you ... who am I to criticize. 
Your thinking is right though -- we need to be compensated for long, long trips.
The methodology, or algorithm is up to you. It's your car.


----------



## cdm813 (Jan 9, 2017)

For those folks who start the trip and then demand cash from your rider -- aren't you setting yourself up for deactivation when they report you for soliciting cash?


----------



## 221CNY_UBERdrvr (Aug 5, 2017)

cdm813 said:


> For those folks who start the trip and then demand cash from your rider -- aren't you setting yourself up for deactivation when they report you for soliciting cash?


Thought this was covered previously. The Driver App says one thing, the Rider App says another about drivers requesting additional compensation for fees and such on drives. Probably was meant to cover toll costs, but does not prohibit us from requesting compensation for long trips to cover the deadhead back.

This is very important, as the point was made previously, due to the fact that a long drive can easily take you outside the area that Uber allows you to pick up rides from. Or, in other cases, not being legally able to pick up rides within NYC due to their strict laws.
*Trips to or from New York City*
Driver-partners must meet the following requirements in order to complete trips that both pickup and drop-off in New York City:

- Obtain a NYC Taxi and Limousine Commission (TLC) driver license for themselves
- The vehicle they drive must be licensed by the TLC as a for-hire vehicle
- Drivers must comply with all TLC licensing requirements.

Drivers without a NYC TLC-license may drop off riders within New York City if the trip starts outside of New York City. They will not receive requests for rides within New York City.​Also, since we're talking about having them pay a surcharge before we accept the ride, to cover our lost income, wear and tear on vehicle, etc., it isn't like we're not giving them a choice. They can cancel the ride and seek another.


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

Plus, I always offer to canx without charge if that's what they want to do. 
Not looking to hurt anyone -- including me.


----------



## RobRoanoke (Oct 12, 2014)

YAY I am so happy -- good job folks!


----------

